# ZDF sucht Betroffene mieser Abzockmaschen



## Real&Fiction (29 Februar 2012)

Liebe User,

Wir, die real&fiction Film- und Fernsehproduktion aus Köln, produzieren derzeit eine seriöse Sendungzum Thema Internet für das ZDF.
Dabei würden wir gerneals Teilaspekt das Thema Abzocke/Betrug im Internet mit aufnehmen. 
Wir sind auf der Suche nach Personen, die einer gemeinen Abzockmasche zum Opfer gefallen sind,und uns von ihren Erfahrungen berichten möchten. 

Alle Informationen werden von uns streng vertraulich behandelt. Ich freue mich über eine Rückmeldung und Kontakt mit Ihnen. 
Bei Zweifeln und Nachfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Zögern Sie nicht mich einfach zu kontaktieren:
[email protected] 

Mit vielen Grüßen,
K. Heuser​


----------



## Hippo (29 Februar 2012)

*Bitte legitimieren Sie sich gegenüber der Forenleitung als Fernsehjournalist*
*>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Impressum/*
*Bis dahin raten wir von einer Kontaktaufnahme unter Preisgabe der Realdaten ab*

Erledigt


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2012)

Die Angelegenheit wurde von der Forenleitung freigegeben
Die Warnung wird nicht mehr aufrechterhalten!


----------

